# 150 amp Subpanel



## DAVI65 (Dec 13, 2016)

Hello folks,

I have a question ? 

I am planning to add a sub panel to my place my main panel have 200 amps I want to add a sub panel with 150 amp. 

I have the panel that I friend gave to me why I want to use that 150 amp. The sub panel will be install about 3 feet from the main panel my question...

What type of wire I will need for this project ? 
Do I need to run the wire inside a 2/ 1/2 electric pipe ? 
Can I use this 150 amp panel ?

I am planing to get a permit for this project i just want to get my self familiar with that I am going to be facing. 

Thank you


----------



## MrElectricianTV (Nov 13, 2014)

DAVI65 said:


> Hello folks,
> 
> I have a question ?
> 
> ...


Before you make plans for a 150 amp sub-panel, you should read the labeling on the inside of your 200 amp main panel to see what the maximum size branch breaker is that can be put inside of that panel. I am guessing that it is no higher than 125 amps.


----------



## KPDMinc (Nov 7, 2016)

it can be used, but I would recommend switching out the 150 amp breaker for a smaller one, like a 50 or 60 (in order to be used). This all depends on what you are wanting to accomplish. Just because you have a 200 amp panelboard AND a 150, this does not give you 350... make sense?


----------



## rjniles (Feb 5, 2007)

KPDMinc said:


> it can be used, but I would recommend switching out the 150 amp breaker for a smaller one, like a 50 or 60 (in order to be used). This all depends on what you are wanting to accomplish. Just because you have a 200 amp panelboard AND a 150, this does not give you 350... make sense?


No reason to change that breaker, it will be merely a disconnect. It can be fed with anything 150 amps or smaller.

Sent from my RCT6203W46 using Tapatalk


----------



## ront02769 (Nov 28, 2008)

Good call by prior poster. I've done maybe a dozen sub panels in the last couple of years and used 100a because they are cheapest and easiest to get at the big box. But all of them were fed with a 60 amp breaker and number six wire. Ron


----------



## csab_ (Aug 16, 2011)

Are you sure you need 150 amps? That requires 1/0 copper wire, assuming 75 C rating. Conduit sizing depends on the type of wire, the material of the conduit, and of course the number and size of wires.


----------



## brric (Mar 5, 2010)

csab_ said:


> Are you sure you need 150 amps? That requires 1/0 copper wire, assuming 75 C rating. Conduit sizing depends on the type of wire, the material of the conduit, and of course the number and size of wires.


Not really.


----------



## DAVI65 (Dec 13, 2016)

csab_ said:


> Are you sure you need 150 amps? That requires 1/0 copper wire, assuming 75 C rating. Conduit sizing depends on the type of wire, the material of the conduit, and of course the number and size of wires.


No I do not need. However, I got the panel from one of my friends and I want to use the box. I am going to try to return the panel at home depot, the panel is brand new. 

If I can return the panel I will get a 100 amp panel for my sub panel.

Just Recap....

I need to find out what the max breaker I can add to the main panel.
I will try to return or change to 100 amp at home depot today.
if I use 150 amp I need 1/0 copper wire for this project. 

Any other observation ?


----------



## rjniles (Feb 5, 2007)

You need to determine the load on the sub. It may be 60 amps or less. If so use a 60 amp breaker in the main with #6 THHN in conduit as the feeder. Keep the 150 amp panel and breaker.

Sent from my XT1095 using Tapatalk


----------



## DAVI65 (Dec 13, 2016)

rjniles said:


> You need to determine the load on the sub. It may be 60 amps or less. If so use a 60 amp breaker in the main with #6 THHN in conduit as the feeder. Keep the 150 amp panel and breaker.
> 
> Sent from my XT1095 using Tapatalk


I am not sure what would be the load for the sub panel. The plan is to use the sub panel to finish my basement I want to have all my basement wire from that sub panel. 

That will be the load for the sub panel. :vs_OMG:


----------



## rjniles (Feb 5, 2007)

What are you putting in the finished basement? Washer dryer? water heater? Electric heat

Sent from my XT1095 using Tapatalk


----------



## DAVI65 (Dec 13, 2016)

rjniles said:


> What are you putting in the finished basement? Washer dryer? water heater? Electric heat
> 
> Sent from my XT1095 using Tapatalk



That's about right will be 5 rooms with lights and full laundry and dryer, freezer etc.

Should i try to change to 100 AMPS PANEL ?


----------



## rjniles (Feb 5, 2007)

Why do you want to install a smaller panel? The one you have is fine.

Sent from my XT1095 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jim Port (Sep 21, 2007)

Your whole house may use less than 100 amps. You can use the panel you have and feed it with a smaller breaker. 150 is the maximum size.


----------



## KPDMinc (Nov 7, 2016)

rjniles said:


> No reason to change that breaker, it will be merely a disconnect. It can be fed with anything 150 amps or smaller.
> 
> Sent from my RCT6203W46 using Tapatalk


bad idea not changing the breaker - unless you plan on feeding it with a 150Amp feeder. Would really suck for someone in the future, thinking they had 150 amps, and use the panel to that potential, and end up tripping the main all the time, or starting a fire...


----------



## KPDMinc (Nov 7, 2016)

DAVI65 said:


> That's about right will be 5 rooms with lights and full laundry and dryer, freezer etc.
> 
> Should i try to change to 100 AMPS PANEL ?


you dont have to change the panel, only the breaker.


----------



## Jim Port (Sep 21, 2007)

KPDMinc said:


> you dont have to change the panel, only the breaker.


No need to change the main breaker either. It is not needed. Overcurrent protection will be provided in the feeder panel.


----------



## joed (Mar 13, 2005)

> bad idea not changing the breaker - unless you plan on feeding it with a 150Amp feeder.


NOT a bad idea. The breaker in the sub panel is nothing more than a disconnect switch. The protection comes from the breaker you install in the main panel.
It will be fine. A smaller panel might less spaces than you need.


----------



## KPDMinc (Nov 7, 2016)

Jim Port said:


> No need to change the main breaker either. It is not needed. Overcurrent protection will be provided in the feeder panel.


haha - I can see the future post: we just bought this house, and it has a 150Amp sub panel in the basement, so I ran separate circuits to all my gaming equipment, pinball machines, freezers, even my hot tub. The breaker in the main panel keeps tripping. Can someone tell me why??


----------



## mpoulton (Jul 23, 2009)

KPDMinc said:


> haha - I can see the future post: we just bought this house, and it has a 150Amp sub panel in the basement, so I ran separate circuits to all my gaming equipment, pinball machines, freezers, even my hot tub. The breaker in the main panel keeps tripping. Can someone tell me why??


This is just not an issue. It is extremely common to use an oversized main breaker in a subpanel as a disconnect. It's done all the time. The feeder breaker provides overcurrent protection. Nobody who has any business working on an electrical panel would do anything to the subpanel without knowing what is feeding it. There is no reason to change the breaker - and it's not likely to be possible to change it to a smaller rating anyway.


----------



## Jim Port (Sep 21, 2007)

KPDMinc said:


> haha - I can see the future post: we just bought this house, and it has a 150Amp sub panel in the basement, so I ran separate circuits to all my gaming equipment, pinball machines, freezers, even my hot tub. The breaker in the main panel keeps tripping. Can someone tell me why??


That could apply to apply service panel too. Stop defending idiots.


----------



## DAVI65 (Dec 13, 2016)

:vs_coffee: Hello folks  


Ok so I am a DIY do thinks right. I went to homedepot and I change my "sub panel" to a 100 amp panel. 

:vs_bulb: Just to recap again.

I got new sub panel - 100 amp :vs_cool:
:vs_worry:I need to know...what type of wire I need ?
:vs_worry:I need to know....if this type of wire needs to be inside of special eletrical pipe ?
:vs_worry:I need to get a 100 amp breaker for the main panel so I can connect my sub panel. 

THAN YOU GUYS


----------



## brric (Mar 5, 2010)

DAVI65 said:


> :vs_coffee: Hello folks
> 
> 
> Ok so I am a DIY do thinks right. I went to homedepot and I change my "sub panel" to a 100 amp panel.
> ...


I need to get someone who knows what they are doing.


----------



## DAVI65 (Dec 13, 2016)

brric said:


> I need to get someone who knows what they are doing.


I think you are missing the point brother. I am just asking for help. The job will be done one way or another. 


Thank's every for the help.


----------



## DAVI65 (Dec 13, 2016)

Thank's for the help guys. 

I will get the permit and work with the tow to find out the rest of this project.

THANK YOU all..


----------



## rjniles (Feb 5, 2007)

KPDMinc said:


> haha - I can see the future post: we just bought this house, and it has a 150Amp sub panel in the basement, so I ran separate circuits to all my gaming equipment, pinball machines, freezers, even my hot tub. The breaker in the main panel keeps tripping. Can someone tell me why??


You have expressed this opinion in other threads. Give it up you are off base.

Sent from my XT1095 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jim Port (Sep 21, 2007)

DAVI65 said:


> :vs_coffee: Hello folks
> 
> 
> Ok so I am a DIY do thinks right. I went to homedepot and I change my "sub panel" to a 100 amp panel.
> ...


You have missed the point that you do not need to feed that panel with 100 amps. Your planned load does not justify 100 amps. The 100 amps is the maximum it can be feed with. Once you determine the load you can size the conductors, conduit or cable.


----------



## DAVI65 (Dec 13, 2016)

Jim Port said:


> You have missed the point that you do not need to feed that panel with 100 amps. Your planned load does not justify 100 amps. The 100 amps is the maximum it can be feed with. Once you determine the load you can size the conductors, conduit or cable.


Thank you! i am going to plan the basement before I plug the sub panel. 

THANK YOU


----------



## mpoulton (Jul 23, 2009)

DAVI65 said:


> :vs_coffee: Hello folks
> 
> 
> Ok so I am a DIY do thinks right. I went to homedepot and I change my "sub panel" to a 100 amp panel.
> ...


Swapping the 150A panel for a 100A panel was pointless, but harmless. Before you can take the next steps here you need to know what loads will be fed from this panel.


----------



## KPDMinc (Nov 7, 2016)

rjniles said:


> You have expressed this opinion in other threads. Give it up you are off base.
> 
> Sent from my XT1095 using Tapatalk


uhhh, excuse me?


----------

